# Cream cheese baking question



## corazon (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm making these chocolate cupcakes today.  They don't have frosting but instead have a tablespoon of a cream cheese mixture spooned into the center.  The recipe calls for chocolate chips in there but I'm wondering about raspberres instead.  All I have is frozen though.  I was gonna thaw them out and stir some in.  It won't be whole berries in there, probably streaked berries.  I'm just wondering if mixing them in might make the cream cheese mixture too wet and might do something to the texture?
Thanks all!


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, you have me stumped. I don't know what the raspberries would do. I think if you drained them a bit they'd likely be OK, but I would have to try it to see if it would work. LOL. Sorry, no help am I? Hopefully someone else will be.


----------



## corazon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks anyway Alix.  I will drain the raspberries but I still wonder if it'd be too wet.


----------



## corazon (Nov 2, 2007)

would it be better if I left them frozen and just cut them up?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2007)

I would thaw them so they can drain off excess liquid and toss them with a little flour to absorb excess wetness.


----------



## Dina (Nov 2, 2007)

Corazon,
Try thawing the raspberries and draining the excess liquid with cheesecloth or cotton cloth so your cream cheese won't be watery.  It should work.


----------



## flukx (Nov 3, 2007)

Im with Alix and Andy M and Dina.. I think it should be okay, but let us know!


----------

